# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #7618 Myth, Αιγάλεω

## Myth

*#7618 Myth, Αιγάλεω*

*Εξοπλισμός:*
Main Server PC Pentium 4 στα 1.6Ghz, ram 512 clock 400, C.F. 128 mb, 2x Routerboard mini pci 4x, 6x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 1x agp graphic card Ati 128, Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 1.5", 4χ επεκτάσεις ιστού & πιάτων,
5x Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gilbertini 80CM, 2x feeder nvak & 3x feeder yang 5 giga , 1 OmniDirectional 8dbi , Καλώδιο LMR-400, 4x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 4mm και 4 εντατήρες.

*Υποστήριξη:*
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1200VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Λειτουργικό:* 
Mikrotik v2.9.27 with quagga 0.98.6-5.


Ο κόμβος Myth εχει *5 B.B. Link* ενεργά και ένα *Access Point.
*

*B.B. Link :*
Link με : Myth #7618 - methana #7172

Link με : Myth #7618 - djbill #10787

Link με : Myth #7618 - Nikiforos #12633

Link με : Myth #7618 - Octy #15464

Link με : Myth #7618 - NeoGate #14532

*
Access Point* [ Awmn-7618(Myth)AP ].

*awmn-freespot* με open mesh OM1P with indoor omni 2,5 db.

*Client :*

NIO (#9019)

ntheodor2 (#803 :: 

ermis2 (#10619)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Λειτουργεί υπηρεσία *DC Hub* : Myth , dc.myth.awmn (10.17.153.85) .


Παρακαλώ το topic, όπως μεταφερθεί στους Ενεργούς Ax & Bx κόμβους.

Ευχαριστώ τον *senius* για την βοήθεια του.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Κώστας

----------


## senius

Αντε βρε Κώστα καλορίζικος και καλά link. !!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Και η οπτική θέα του κόμβου Myth:

----------


## JB172

Αθόρυβα και γρήγορα  ::  
Καλό traffic!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο myth.

Συντονισμός πιάτων, καθαρισμός router κλπ, μαζί με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του *climber*.

Λειτουργεί και server με υπηρεσίες και dc hub : * Myth , dc.myth.awmn* .

Υπάρχουν *δύο if* κομπλέ ελεύθερα στον κόμβο, που ψάχνουν να βρούν ταίρι.  ::  

Ποιός θα ήθελε να μοιραστεί το traffic μας απο τον DAIT , κορυφή Υμηττού?

Γυρίστε πιάτα στον myth..!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Σάββατο,συνέχισαν οι εργασίες στον κόμβο *Myth*, ανέβηκε και η omni λίγο πιο ψηλά.

photo :

----------


## senius

Στοχεύει και ένα ελεύθερο πιάτο προς Αγ. Δημήτριο.

photo :

----------


## nikpanGR

Mythικος router......

----------


## Myth

Σήμερα Κυριακή 2/12/07, ανέβηκε άλλο ένα BackBone Link με τον Nikiforos [#12633] και τα link ξαναέγιναν 3.
Καλή τύχη στο φίλο Νικηφόρο με τα link του μια και αυτό είναι το πρώτο και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον djbill για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα και από μένα! Ευχαριστώ και εγώ τον Myth και τον DjBill και όσους άλλους βοήθησαν για το link αυτό. Καλό traffic Myth και με πολλά links!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο Κώστα και καλά traffic.
Ειχες καλό βοηθό, γι' αυτο βγηκε τσακ-μπαμ.!

Αντε και στο 4ο τώρα.

Μακάρι να βρεί και 2η έξοδο ο nikiforos γρήγορα.

----------


## Nikiforos

senius νομίζω το έχεις δει που το έχω πει, στο topic με τον noolis. Αν είναι έτοιμοι αυτοί, εγώ ένα πιάτο πήρα και μιά CM9 με ένα 4απλο adaptora και pigtail και συνδεθήκαμε! στα 187 μέτρα τον έχω, απλά είμαι από την πίσω πλευρά εγώ. Αλήθεια θες να γίνεις κουμπάρος μας? στου Myth σε πρόλαβε ο DjBill.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## methana

> ....Αν είναι έτοιμοι αυτοί, εγώ ένα πιάτο πήρα και μιά CM9 με ένα 4απλο adaptora και pigtail και συνδεθήκαμε!.....


ολα τα εχεις βρε μπαγασα....  ::  




> ..Μακάρι να βρεί και 2η έξοδο ο nikiforos γρήγορα.


ρε senius πιο πολυ αγχος εχεις για το 2 του Nikiforou παρα ο Κωστας...  ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ρε συ στον δρόμο μου είναι το priveshop και μαγαζιά με δορυφορικά σιγά. Ὲκανα και βλακεία και πήρα μονή PCI σε miniPCI κάρτα. Methana και εσενα σε πιάνω και πολλούς άλλους εκει πέρα btw.

----------


## harrylaos

Μπραβο ρε Νικηφορε! 
Καλα λινκς παιδια. Happy new services!

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! δεν πίστευα ότι θα βγεί ποτέ link εδώ που είμαι!

----------


## djbill

Μεγιά το νέο σου link με τον *Nikiforos #12633*.
Mακάρι Nikiforos να σου δώσει και ο noοlis η κάποιος άλλος το δεύτερο link να πας κι εσύ επιτέλους στους ενεργούς κόμβους.
Και να σου μπει ο χρόνος με ένα νέο 2 link.

----------


## Nikiforos

thanks! δεν λέει να με βρεί ο νέος χρόνος με 1 link!

----------


## Nikiforos

thanks! δεν λέει να με βρεί ο νέος χρόνος με 1 link!

----------


## Myth

Άντε ντε … 
Δουλειά θέλει και θα βγει !!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς έκανα μιά κακή στεγανοποίηση στο κουτί του τροφοδοτικού και μπήκε νερό μέσα με την πολύ βροχή και το έκαψε και μαζί και την μητρική. Κατέβασα το ταρατσο pc κάτω και σήμερα πήρα και 2 κάρτες Cm9, αdaptora 4aplo, pigtails και τροφοδοτικό, θα βρώ άλλη mobo και θα αποκατασταθεί όσο ποιό σύντομα γίνεται, αν μας το επιτρέψει και ο καιρός. Πάντως ανέβασα 2ο πιάτο gilbertini 80cm με feeder by yang και μιά yagi 13db για ΑP. Οπότε προσωρινά το δικό μου link με τον Myth είναι down. http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-5028.jpg

----------


## klarabel

> Δυστυχώς έκανα μιά κακή στεγανοποίηση στο κουτί του τροφοδοτικού και μπήκε νερό μέσα με την πολύ βροχή και το έκαψε και μαζί και την μητρική. ..........


Οχι λοιπόν στο κουτί του τροφοδοτικού ........σε όλο το κουτάκι !!!  ::

----------


## Myth

etsi etsi  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Το τροφοδοτικό ήτανε σε εξωτερικό κουτάκι! δεν ήτανε μαζί με το pc, στο pc δεν μπήκανε νερά, προφανώς από το βραχυκύκλωμα που έγινε έκαψε την μητρική.
http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-5030.jpg

----------


## harrylaos

Ρε φιλαρακι μια διπλη ερωτηση.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
α)Αυτο το πραμα που ειναι αναμεσα απο τα πιατα τι ειναι?
β)Αυτο το στρογγυλο το πραμα που εβαλες πανω πανω στον γαλβανιζε που το κρατανε τα σιδεροσχοινια πως το λενε?

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! είναι κεραία yagi 2,4ghz την έχω για scan με τον laptop, την έβαλα προσωρινά για AP με CM9 κάρτα, μέχρι να φτιάξω omni χειροποίητη, το άλλο που λες νομίζω αστέρα το λένε και είναι για να δένεις τις αντιρίδες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! σήμερα τελείωσα το ταρατσο pc, τελικά στο ίδιο μεταλλικό κουτί επειδή η μητρική τώρα είναι αρκετά μικρότερη χώρεσε μέσα και το τροφοδοτικό (χωρίς το μεταλλικό κέλυφος φυσικά) και όλα καλά. Δυστυχώς τελικά μου κάηκε και η κάρτα γραφικών (έβγαλα από τον desktop) να κανω δουλειά, αλλά το χειρότερο είχε καεί και η κάρτα δικτύου και δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές να το τελειώσω και να το βάλω στην ταράτσα. Αύριο θα παρω κάρτα και αν όλα πάνε καλά στις επόμενες μέρες θα αποκατασταθεί το link με τον Myth. Ευχαριστώ τον Myth για την βοήθεια με το taratso pc και τον Senius για τις συμβουλές, αν και τελικά δεν χρειάστηκα άλλο κουτί. Ορίστε και μιά φώτο με αμάζευτα ακόμα τα καλώδια.

----------


## senius

> Ευχαριστώ τον Myth για την βοήθεια με το taratso pc και τον Senius για τις συμβουλές, αν και τελικά δεν χρειάστηκα άλλο κουτί.


Nikiforos συμβουλή, ... θέλει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα το μάζεμα.

----------


## djbill

> Καλησπέρα! σήμερα τελείωσα το ταρατσο pc, τελικά στο ίδιο μεταλλικό κουτί επειδή η μητρική τώρα είναι αρκετά μικρότερη χώρεσε μέσα και το τροφοδοτικό (χωρίς το μεταλλικό κέλυφος φυσικά) και όλα καλά. Δυστυχώς τελικά μου κάηκε και η κάρτα γραφικών (έβγαλα από τον desktop) να κανω δουλειά, αλλά το χειρότερο είχε καεί και η κάρτα δικτύου και δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές να το τελειώσω και να το βάλω στην ταράτσα. Αύριο θα παρω κάρτα και αν όλα πάνε καλά στις επόμενες μέρες θα αποκατασταθεί το link με τον Myth. Ευχαριστώ τον Myth για την βοήθεια με το taratso pc και τον Senius για τις συμβουλές, αν και τελικά δεν χρειάστηκα άλλο κουτί. Ορίστε και μιά φώτο με αμάζευτα ακόμα τα καλώδια.


Αντε να ανεβαίνουμε σιγά σιγά.
Αυτά τα προβλήματα θα τα έχεις, πρέπει αργότερα να έχεις και εφεδρικά όσα μπορείς. 
Αντε σε περιμένουμε.

----------


## fengi1

Εκει που ειναι η μητρικη φοβαμαι οτι δε θα φτανουν τα pigtail να κουμπωσουν πανω στις καρτες.
Καλυτερα να εβαζες κατω την μητρικη και πανω το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## Nikiforos

fengi μην ανησυχείς, φτάνουνε μιά χαρά, τα έλεγξα πριν την βάλω έτσι, εξάλου τα pigtails είναι 30cm, απλά δεν τα κούμπωσα ακόμα μήπως και μετακινήσω τίποτα. Να δω πως θα κάνω δουλειά στην ταράτσα όμως, μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχω κάταγμα σε ένα πλευρό από το τρακάρισμα και δεν μπορώ να ζορίζομαι πολύ.

----------


## klarabel

> ....χώρεσε μέσα και το τροφοδοτικό (χωρίς το μεταλλικό κέλυφος φυσικά)


Εδώ θέλει πολύ προσοχή, καλή στήριξη και μόνωση, και ιδιαίτερα όταν δουλεύεις με γυμνά χέρια υπό τάση !!!!
Ακόμα και την τροφοδοσία των 220V όταν βγάζεις, οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού δεν εκφορτίζονται αμέσως. Κρατάνε ένα φορτίο υψηλής τάσης, που σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να προσέχεις. *Καλή στήριξη και καλή μόνωση !!*  ::

----------


## john70

Καλορίζικό το κουτί !,

Αλλά είδα αρκετή Θερμόκολα , φρόντισε να προσέξεις μήν αρχίσει να ξεκολλάει και η βαρύτητα κάνει το έργο της ..  ::  . Καλύτερα να τα κάνεις όλα τα πιασίματα με βίδες και επιπλέον σιλικόνη για στεγανότητα .

----------


## Myth

Άντε ρε Νικηφόρε πολλά λόγια βλέπω και δουλειά δεν βλέπω  ::   ::  
φτιάξε τα link και μετά γράφεις…  ::

----------


## Myth

> Εδώ θέλει πολύ προσοχή, καλή στήριξη και μόνωση, και ιδιαίτερα όταν δουλεύεις με γυμνά χέρια υπό τάση !!!!
> Ακόμα και την τροφοδοσία των 220V όταν βγάζεις, οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού δεν εκφορτίζονται αμέσως. Κρατάνε ένα φορτίο υψηλής τάσης, που σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να προσέχεις. *Καλή στήριξη και καλή μόνωση !!*





> Καλορίζικό το κουτί !,
> 
> Αλλά είδα αρκετή Θερμόκολα , φρόντισε να προσέξεις μήν αρχίσει να ξεκολλάει και η βαρύτητα κάνει το έργο της ..  . Καλύτερα να τα κάνεις όλα τα πιασίματα με βίδες και επιπλέον σιλικόνη για στεγανότητα .


Πολύ σωστά τα λένε τα παιδιά στα πα και την προηγούμενη φορά πρόσεχε την θερμόκολλα και το τροφοδοτικό δεν έχουμε άλλο mobo…  ::

----------


## methana

11η εντολη......"ου μπλεξεις".....  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπόν να ανακοινώσω τα καλά νέα! σήμερα έβαλα πάλι το ταρατσο pc στην ταράτσα, έκανα και τις ρυθμίσεις στις κάρτες και το link με τον Myth είναι και πάλι ενεργό και με καλύτερο σήμα από πριν. Υπάρχει 1 if διαθέσιμο με πιάτο και feeder για 2o bb λινκ και άλλη μιά κάρτα CM9 με μιά yagi προσωρινά για δοκιμές δικές μου, που αν χρειαστεί θα βάλω και 3o πιάτο (αργότερα να φτιάξει ο καιρός). Btw το τροφοδοτικό είναι βιδωμένο στην μεταλλική πλάτη του κουτιού και δεν πάει πουθενά, απλά στην φώτο δεν φαίνονται οι βίδες. Ορίστε και μερικές φώτος : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633

----------


## senius

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα στηθεί εξοπλισμός στον κόμβο myth, για *4ο Β.Β. Link*.

Περιοχές με τέλεια οπτική, Αργυρούπολη, Ηλιούπολη Βύρωνας.

Αντε να μοιραστούμε την διαδρομή Dait, κορυφή Υμηττού.
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Έτσι έτσι για να βλέπω bb links να ξεφυτρώνουν!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! χρόνια πολλά ! και βγάλε και κάνα link e?  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Τον ερχόμενο μήνα, θα γίνει ανακατασκευή ιστού, καθώς θα τοποθετηθεί νέο πιάτο που θα κοιτάει το απέναντι βουνό, για νέο λινκ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα! ποιό είναι το απέναντι βουνό? κανονίστε να μου χαλάσετε το link  :: Ppp  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο Κόμβος Myth, την ερχόμενη Κυριακή το πρωί θα είναι down, για ανακατασκευή του ιστού του, καθώς και εxtra εξοπλισμό για νέα λινκ.
 ::  
Η παρέα θα είναι μεγάλη στην ταράτσα του Κώστα και θα ξεσκουριάσουμε.
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Up & Running.!!

Σήμερα Κυριακή με τέλειο καιρό, παρέα με Myth, djbill, Nikiforos & senius, έγινε ανακατασκευή του ιστού του κόμβου Myth.

Τοποθετήθηκε κι ένα τέταρτο πιάτο που κοιτάει Αργυρούπολη - Ηλιούπολη με ssid : awmn-Myth 7618-bb search στους 5200 Mhz, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link.

 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Συνέχεια, η παρέα:

----------


## senius

Και κάποιες πατέντες :

 ::

----------


## nvak

Βάλτε κάνα συρματόσχοινο ακόμα, κατά προτίμηση στα γόνατα των μπράτσων για σταθερότητα.

----------


## senius

Νίκο το έχουμε υπόψιν.

Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα με την οπτική επαφή του κόμβου Myth.
 ::  

Τοποθετήθηκαν και κόντρα βίδες 5.5 mm & 6.5 mm (2 ανά πλευρά γωνίας) στις γωνίες των πιάτων.
 ::   ::  

Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα από την αρχή.

Ο Νικηφόρος ξεσκούριασε, έτρεχε σαν παλαβός:
 ::   ::

----------


## geosid

με το να τρυπας το σωληνα και να περνας βιδα μεσα του καθε αλλο παρα καλο του κανεις . στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο αντι να το ενισχυσης το κανεις ποιο ευαλωτο. αν ηταν ετσι κανεις δεν θα εβαζες Μ και θα παταγαμε ολοι τρυπες στο σωληνα ...

----------


## Myth

Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά που ήρθαν να βελτιώσουμε τον ιστό η δουλειά που έγινε ήταν σημαντική και πάνω απ' όλα περάσαμε καλά το Κυριακάτικο πρωινό αν και ο Νικηφόρος μας την έκανε και άργησε.

----------


## geosid

> Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά που ήρθαν να βελτιώσουμε τον ιστό η δουλειά που έγινε ήταν σημαντική και πάνω απ' όλα περάσαμε καλά το Κυριακάτικο πρωινό αν και ο Νικηφόρος μας την έκανε και άργησε.


επρεπε να οταν ανεβηκες στον ιστο να σφυραγες ειμουν και εγω ολο το πρωι ταρατσα να λεγαμε καμια κουβεντα απο ψηλα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Myth

Ρε συ κοίταγα κατά εκεί και δεν σε έβλεπα, δεν το έλεγες να περνάγαμε να βάζαμε και κόντρα βίδες στον ιστό σου  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Ρε συ κοίταγα κατά εκεί και δεν σε έβλεπα, δεν το έλεγες να περνάγαμε να βάζαμε και κόντρα βίδες στον ιστό σου


εσυ να ερχοσουνα ο αλλος μην ερθει  ::  πρεπει να ερθεις μια μερα να δεις κοντρα που εχω βαλει εγω  ::

----------


## senius

> Ρε συ κοίταγα κατά εκεί και δεν σε έβλεπα, δεν το έλεγες να περνάγαμε να βάζαμε και κόντρα βίδες στον ιστό σου


Τι λες βρε, να γίνει μετά αδύναμος ο πύργος του?
Ηδη τον έχει φάει φωτιά μια φορά πέρυσι, να πέσει μετά και ο πύργος από 10 βίδες 6 mm?
Ποιος τον ακούει τον Γιωργάκη μετά.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Myth
> 
> Ρε συ κοίταγα κατά εκεί και δεν σε έβλεπα, δεν το έλεγες να περνάγαμε να βάζαμε και κόντρα βίδες στον ιστό σου  
> 
> 
> Τι λες βρε, να γίνει μετά αδύναμος ο πύργος του?
> Ηδη τον έχει φάει φωτιά μια φορά πέρυσι, να πέσει μετά και ο πύργος από 10 βίδες 6 mm?
> Ποιος τον ακούει τον Γιωργάκη μετά.


ο ιστος που καηκε περσυ πεταχτηκε και εγινε αντικατασταση με τρισωληνιο . Οταν λεω Οταν ερθεις και τον δεις να μου πεις που θα επρεπε να βαλω περισοτερη στηριξη ....

----------


## senius

OK θα γίνει και αυτό.
Με την σειρά... ολοι θα πάρουμε.!
I love you man.
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραίες οι φωτος! είχε και καλή μέρα και ψηθήκαμε λίγο, αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο. Ήδη βλέπω και καλύτερα σήματα. Θα δούμε και τι πιάνουμε στα scans και θα ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## papashark

> με το να τρυπας το σωληνα και να περνας βιδα μεσα του καθε αλλο παρα καλο του κανεις . στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο αντι να το ενισχυσης το κανεις ποιο ευαλωτο. αν ηταν ετσι κανεις δεν θα εβαζες Μ και θα παταγαμε ολοι τρυπες στο σωληνα ...


+++

Ακόμα να προσθέσω ότι πάλι βλέπω συρματόσχοινα χωρίς ροδάντζες....  ::  

Οι ροδάντζες ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΣΜΗΤΙΚΕΣ, και είναι πολύ φθηνές, κοστίζουν 0.10-0.20€ η μία, ενώ χωρίς αυτές το συρματόσχοινο μπορεί να έχει χάσει και την μισή αντοχή του...

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν πρόκειτε με μια τρυπούλα εκεί πέρα να διαλυθεί η σωλήνα, προσωπικά τα έχω δει σε άπειρες κατασκευές και είδη στήριξης που ασχολούμε πολύ λόγω της δουλειάς μου. Ίσα ίσα που με αυτή την πατέντα δεν μπορεί να περιστραφεί με τπτ ολόκληρος ο ιστός, πράγμα το οποίο συμβαίνει σε πολλούς με τους αέριδες και μετά ψάχνουν να δούνε τι έγιναν τα links τους. Μη κολλάτε σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Το θέμα είναι το αποτέλεσμα. 

Υ.Γ Τα συρματόσχοινα δεν τα βάλαμε σήμερα, ίσως έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό, και εγώ δεν βρήκα όταν πήρα τα υλικά (δεν είχαν) και δεν έβαλα. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το κοιτάξω.  ::

----------


## senius

Τελικά άξιζε, εκτός ότι τρελαθήκαμε στο γέλιο και την δουλειά, υπήρχαν και τα αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα, γιατί έπεσε παντόφλα by Myth:

----------


## GJP

> Και κάποιες πατέντες :


Ολα τα λεφτα η συγκεκριμενη πατεντα και δεν αδυνατιζει τιποτα. 

Εσεις δεν στεινεται λινκ κεντατε............................

----------


## Nikiforos

Πάντως στην κόντρα τον πέρασα εγώ τον Djbill, με λίγο καλύτερο σήμα και ανάλογες ταχύτητες. Myth Rulez!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά Myth!! καλά links και καλές μάχες στο ikariam :: )  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

Γειτονααααα Χρονια σου πολλα και καλα

----------


## nikpanGR

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΩΣΤΑ

----------


## djbill

Κώστα χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα για τη γορτή σου και να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου και τον indefix χεχε!  ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά κύριε Myth.
Με υγεία.
 ::

----------


## Myth

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά όλους, να είσαστε καλά και να χαίρεστε τις οικογένειές σας.

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικα τα νέα link, man.  ::  
Καλό traffic.

*************
Έμεινε: 
* Να ενωθεί ο Nikoforos με τον nooli,
* Να κάνεις και το 5ο link σου, με ανατολικά προάστια.

Ποιος σε πιάνει μετά.
 :: 

Edit:
Οχι... θα εμενες στα 3 link.
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Με γεια το νέο link Myth!  :: )))

----------


## djbill

Μεγειές μεγειές το new link Κώστα περιμένουμε και το 5ο σου

----------


## nikpanGR

Καλορίζικο το νέο Link

----------


## senius

Κώστα....
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, πολύχρονος με υγεία. Ευχαριστούμε τις προσφορές σου, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, έστω και ακούσια, έχεις κάνει πολλάκις φορές.
 ::

----------


## djbill

_Κωστα χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα να χαίρεσαι την γιορτη σου σε περνω τηλ. αλλα τιποτα περιμενω κερασμα αντε..._

----------


## Myth

Εργασίες στο κόμβο έγιναν εχθές Σάββατο 6 Νοεμβρίου:

Κεντράρισμα στο νέο link με NeoGate (#14532) για διόρθωση του σήματος, εγκατάσταση *freespot open-mesh* και αλλαγή στα feeder με καπάκια μελισσοκομική με καινούρια που βάφτηκαν με ειδική μπογιά duro stick No 39, στεγανωτικό ακρυλικό ελαστομερές.

Ευχαριστώ τον senius για την παρουσία και βοήθεια στις εργασίες.

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο Myth αντικαταστάθηκε το ταρατσοπισι, με rb 435G.
Ο κόμβος πλέον ρουτάρει με Mikrotik v5.21 with BGP + routing filter.
Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον κόμβο IRIKAT1 (#20042)
Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.
Ευχαριστούμε τον Πέτρο για την άμεση συνεργασία του.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον noolis2 (#18912), σε αντικατάσταση του bb link djbill (#10787).

Επίσης στον κόμβο, έγινε αναβάθμιση σε OS v6.23.
Ενημερώθηκε το wind και τα DNS Nameservers.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Βαγγέλη Warlock (#8266).

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.!
Συνεχίζουμε .....
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) υπάρχει ακόμα άλλο ένα if ελεύθερο, να δούμε που θα το παντρέψουμε. Σε αναμονή του...

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) παρέα με τον κομβούχο Κώστα, είχαμε ταρατσάδες και αλφαδιάσματα από την αρχή. 
Έγινε γενικό σερβις στον κόμβο.

Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον Θοδωρή SV1MNF (#17751).

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link, με τον Βαγγέλη Warlock (#8266) .

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε !!!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link, με τον VAGone (#22872) .
Ευχαριστούμε !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) παρέα με τον Κώστα Myth, είχαμε ταρατσάδες.
Την 7-11-2020 μέσα στο _lockdown λόγω_ _κορονοϊού, έγινε_ γενικό σερβις στον κόμβο.

Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link, με τον arroto (#20492) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα. Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη Trackman.

Απο τον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ), υπάρχει ακόμα ένα ελεύθερο if που κοιτάει προς : Νεο Κοσμο, Νεα Σμύρνη, Καλλιθέα, με ssid :awmn-7618_Myth_ bb search1, στους 5580. 
Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Απο τον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ), υπάρχει ακόμα ένα ελεύθερο if που κοιτάει προς : Νεο Κοσμο, Νεα Σμύρνη, Καλλιθέα, με ssid :awmn-7618_Myth_ bb search1, στους 5580. 
> Συνεχίζουμε !!!


Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά με υγεία. Καλή χρονιά το νέο έτος 2021.

Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) παρέα με τον Κώστα Myth, είχαμε και πάλι ταρατσάδες.
Μέσα στο συνεχόμενο _lockdown λόγω_ _κορονοϊού, έγιναν και πάλι εργασίες_ στον κόμβο.

Στον κόμβο Myth ( #7618 ) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link, με τον krispos ( #22328 ) (Νέος Κόσμος), σε άριστα αποτελέσματα. Ευχαριστούμε τον Κρίσπο.

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------

